# Won't Restart Hot



## PBblue (Dec 22, 2004)

93 Altima, KA24, Auto, 140K Miles, Overall Good Shape
Problem: Will Not Restart once started cold and gets hot. Always starts cold.
- sometimes engine quits at slow speed, may not restart until cold
Diag: Some codes set 11, 21 34. Seems to have ign. fuel. Not sure what timing is when not starting. Has good power/idle at cold start. Subd. the ign pass transister, no change.

Working in driveway and its near zero today. Can't do too much tech work on it. Anyone reco this prob, I did check the archives.
Thanks, Peter


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The code 11 is the Cam Position Sensor. The code 21 is the Ignition Signal. The code 34 is the Knock Sensor.
The symptoms you discribed sound like a problem inside the distributor with the Crank Position Sensor. To check this, take off the distributor cap and remove the rotor. Also remove the two screws which hold the sensor dust cover to inspect the inside for oil. You might spray out the inside of the distributor with electrical contact spray, then blow it out with compressed air (if available). Reassemble the distributor, clear the codes out of the ECU and then start the car up. Let the car idle until it stalls (if it does) then check the codes. If the code 11 shows up again the distributor will have to be replaced.
If it warms up without stalling then you may be able to get away with ordering a new distributor o-ring and replacing that to get by for a while.
The knock sensor is caused from the engine vibration when running rough triggering the knock sensor and shouldn't be a problem.

Troy


----------

